# First cycle



## TheReaper (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi,

im currently just entering my 3rd week on ostarine and been on 20mg for the last 2 weeks (capsules).
my aim is to drop body fat and increase muscle size and definition.
my question is...
as this is my first ever cycle, am I better off staying with ostarine alone or when I get to week 4 should I add something else to the mix ?
my plan is to continue the cycle for a full 12 weeks.

thanks


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 16, 2020)

id add test in and drop the ostarine.


----------

